# Dwarf Species Thread



## cheetah13mo (Feb 2, 2007)

This is for anyone and everyone to post in.


This was suggested in another post and I thought it was a good idea. I'm not sure what is concidered dwarf but I'm going to go with any species that in general does not get over 4 inches when mature. Does that sound about right?



I'll start with my H. incei sling. It's around 1/2 inch in these pics.














Heres my P. scrofa. It's only about 3/4 of an inch here. Nice mirror patch too.














And this is my C. fasciatum. It's around 1 3/4 to 2 inches.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 2, 2007)

nice shots bud. I like the H.incei best


----------



## Duc de Blangis (Feb 3, 2007)

how big does h. incei get?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 3, 2007)

Duc de Blangis said:


> how big does h. incei get?


The males usually get around 2 1/2 to 3 inches and the females will get up to 3 1/2.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 3, 2007)

At the expo. I saw a 4.5-5" female Cyclosternum fasciatum.


----------



## Duc de Blangis (Feb 3, 2007)

please post more pics.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> At the expo. I saw a 4.5-5" female Cyclosternum fasciatum.


Thanks for the correction. I've heard that but I'm just not sure whats concidered dwarf. This will be a good thread to answer that question.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 3, 2007)

No problem, I didn't know they got that big until I saw that one. That one was a monster and beautiful at that!



cheetah13mo said:


> Thanks for the correction. I've heard that but I'm just not sure whats concidered dwarf. This will be a good thread to answer that question.


----------



## rex_arachne (Feb 4, 2007)

Phlogiellus baeri from south-east asia gets to only 2 to 2.5" LS. one of the true dwarves.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 4, 2007)

rex_arachne said:


> Phlogiellus baeri from south-east asia gets to only 2 to 2.5" LS. one of the true dwarves.


Well, are you going to post a pic of it here. That's what I put the thread up here for. Thanks.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

Here are a few dwarf species. I'm suprised the elegans has not been posted in here yet. I feel like this is my thread. I hope others have pics to add of their dwarf species.

C. elegans


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

Heres one I don't know much about. It's size is close to the elegans above.

C. flavostiata


----------



## moricollins (Mar 5, 2007)

Personally, there's no point duplicating the posting of pictures.  I place all my pictures into the Genus threads.

Here are some of the genus threads that contain dwarf species:

Aphonopelma

Cyriocosmus

Eucratoscelus

Heterothele

Holothele

Metriopelma

Those are the ones I'm familiar with, but by no means a complete list.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 5, 2007)

The point is that they can be found in one place instead of searching for something we don't know to look for. I personally would like to know all the dwarf species but I have no idea how to find them all because I don't know all the names. If others would post pics then those of us that don't know would learn. We can't learn if we don't know what to look for. I really hope others will post some pics and info on their species.


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 6, 2007)

_Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui" _These guys reach approx. 3" max. They are obligate burrowers and will look very similar to _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _when grown, but they lack the orange tint on the front legs.











_Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"_ Reach approx. 2". They are also burrowers and they create alot of webbing also.






_Cyriocosmus elegans_











I also have _H. incei _but I don't have any recent pics of them, they never come out of their holes.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice pics Lorgakor. The first two I've never seen before. Where did you find them? Thanks for shareing.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's an update on my little, molted H. incei.


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 25, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Nice pics Lorgakor. The first two I've never seen before. Where did you find them? Thanks for shareing.


I got them from a chap in Scotland.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 30, 2007)

can also add:

Plesiophrictus  to the list of genera that stay small (generally), I think.


----------



## GailC (Aug 2, 2007)

3" female H. incei


----------

